# Viagra



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

In Pharmacology, all drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name.
For example, trade name of Tylenol also has a generic name of
Acetaminophen. Aleve is also called Naproxen. Amoxil is also call
Amoxicillin and Advil is also called Ibuprofen.

The FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra. After careful
consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced that
it has settled on the generic name of Mycoxafloppin. Also considered were
Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix, and of course, Ibepokin.

Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid
form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for
use as a mixer. It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself
a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it
gives new meaning to the names of "cocktails", "highballs" and just a good
old-fashioned "stiff drink". Pepsi will market the new concoction by the
name of: MOUNT & DO.

Thought for the day: There is more money being spent on breast implants and
Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there
should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections
and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I like it. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Favorite story.

My buddies that are on the NDSU football team were with us at the Venue along with about 15 other Fball players. They give the freshman 4 viagras and set them loose for the night. Kinda "hard" not to get HARD dancing with 4 viagras in you.

It was soo funny watching the girls. ahhh I can picture it now.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

You have to be careful playing around with that stuff. You have to plan ahead, or else you'll be sleeping on a kick stand!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

They actually gave them 4 Viagra?? I guess we can be assured none of them has a heart condition............. :eyeroll:


----------



## AlvisWilson (Jan 30, 2013)

Good post. I like your way of sharing this useful information. Silagra is a generic model of Viagra that is useful in treating the male impotency or ED. For more information on Silagra online you can view mens health website MedStorerx.


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Favorite story.
> 
> My buddies that are on the NDSU football team were with us at the Venue along with about 15 other Fball players. They give the freshman 4 viagras and set them loose for the night. Kinda "hard" not to get HARD dancing with 4 viagras in you.
> 
> It was soo funny watching the girls. ahhh I can picture it now.


Maybe you should tell your buddies to stop doing that...


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> In Pharmacology, all drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name.
> For example, trade name of Tylenol also has a generic name of
> Acetaminophen. Aleve is also called Naproxen. Amoxil is also call
> Amoxicillin and Advil is also called Ibuprofen.
> ...


funny stuff dude.
smart man thought up this joke for sure... :beer: 
mario


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Viagra. The quicker dicker upper


----------

